# Odd hooking setup on glide baits?



## richg99 (Dec 26, 2017)

Just stumbled on this video this morning. Might apply to salt or freshwater fish.

I don't own any very large hard glide baits....but.... The way that the pro-fisherman has his big trebles stuck INTO the bait caught my attention.

That arrangement looks like it would cut down on hang-ups and let the lure glide more easily. Might hide the hooks from the fish a bit, too.

What do you guys think?

https://www.facebook.com/Wired2Fish/videos/10156000429497838/


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 28, 2017)

Rich, I don't use Glide Baits & didn't even know what they were until I saw your video link. Very interesting observation on your part. I wouldn't think there would be a benefit, but maybe the action of the lure is improved by not having the large treble hooks dangling loose. What I noticed is the guy says he is using fluorocarbon. I thought that was supposed to be invisible under water, but it sure stands out in this video. Maybe the underwater shots were using a different set up.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 28, 2017)

Did not look to me like they were stuck into the bait but they were held up somehow.
Big bait but hey, why not, be fun on northern I think.
Tim


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 29, 2017)

earl60446 said:


> Did not look to me like they were stuck into the bait but they were held up somehow.
> Big bait but hey, why not, be fun on northern I think.
> Tim



I was thinking the same thing -- didn't look like they were stuck into the bait. I was thinking there was a magnet and I was right! I pasted the Tackle Warehouse description below. I guess you get fancy stuff on a $60 lure. HAHA

_Taking their innovative design a step further, the Megabass I Slide 185 features a patent-pending MAGHOLD magnetic hook-holder system, which keeps the razor-sharp trebles cradled tight to the body of the bait. This streamlined profile creates a more natural presentation and prevents the hooks from tangling during a sharp turn. Offered in a number of brilliantly crafted patterns, the Megabass I Slide 185 gets fish to not just follow, but actually bite. _


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 2, 2018)

Fluorocarbon is supposed to have the same refractive index as water. Which is great when the water is clear, but clear fluorocarbon will still stand out in turbid or stained water. 

I had seen big jointed bluegill lures, but I didn’t know what they were called until now. Thanks! If I spent $60 on a lure, I’m pretty sure I’d lose it on the first day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 2, 2018)

SeaFaring said:


> *! If I spent $60 on a lure, I’m pretty sure I’d lose it on the first day. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh heck yeah. Goes without saying. LOL


----------



## handyandy (Apr 26, 2018)

He was using 20lb flouro, even though it refracts? light the same as water past 8lb test it starts to show more cause of the line thickness. Cool baits won't ever see me throwing them at 60 bucks a pop.


----------

